# Spoofed/Spam phone calls



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I read last week about the one ring scam. The scammers in Sierra Leone call a number, let it ring once or twice then hang up. Their hopes are that we'll call the missed number back and somehow they end up being paid handsomely for the call back. Low and behold, a couple of days later I got two calls from that area. And it did just what they said except the one never rang at all.

Then there's the targeting area codes. I've had more than 20 calls in the past seven days, all from an area code I no longer live at. I know those are calls I don't want to answer. I feel sorry for the folks who still live in the area codes their phones are listed for. 

When targeting area codes doesn't work they just use whatever number might get a response. 

People really need to quit answering their phones when these unrecognized numbers come through. If it's legit, they'll leave a message.


----------

